# My eyewash and smalls display



## goodman1966 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just hung this today


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice group of smalls you got there Mitch, thanks for sharing...


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Jim , the other half is getting tired of them sitting around. I guess that means more displays. Yahooooo!!!!!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 15, 2013)

nicely done !!  great display. 

 my other half has thrown up her hands and surrendered to 
 being married to a bottle digger....

 jim


----------



## deenodean (Sep 15, 2013)

nice display !! I have 4 eye cups..


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. Gonna work on an ink display next.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks good.


----------

